# xbmc problems- xbmc users help please



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I know there are a lot of variables involved in HTPC set up, but I am hoping that there is an easy solution to my problem. I am a very new xbmc user, and have a computer that a friend set up for me with some movies he ripped loaded on to it. When I choose a movie or tv show to watch, it begins and plays for maybe 6 or 7 seconds and then the display( or picture) freezes but the play timer continues to count on. I can fast forward and watch the picture in that speed but as soon as I hit play again it freezes. If I try to skip to the next chapter the movie quits and goes back to the library view. I tried to set/change as many settings as I could to no avail. I tried using my projector direct instead of a monitor and the same things happen. I have a feeling the problem is in the way xbmc is configured, but I cannot find any answers in the wiki help on their site.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

It actually sounds like corrupted files for me. I have XBMC live OS installed on a box, Windows version, and Ubuntu on a laptop. They all work smoothly.

Maybe grab a TV show online and see if that works okay. Try more files that are known to be good.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok. Call me silly. I was always and still am in test mode with this computer meaning it's not in the theater yet. And so I didn't have an audio cable hooked up. Plugged in an audio cable and lo-and-behold it works!! Something detected the lack of audio and froze the picture...hmmm the machine is too smart


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Good to hear it was a simple solution.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Generic said:


> It actually sounds like corrupted files for me. I have XBMC live OS installed on a box, Windows version, and Ubuntu on a laptop. They all work smoothly.
> 
> Maybe grab a TV show online and see if that works okay. Try more files that are known to be good.


Error messages are were XBMC kinda blows. Instead of pausing the playback, it keeps trying to playback while the error message box keeps getting blocked by every frame of the video. Usually the outline of the box can be seen, but the message can never be read.

Glad you got it working.


----------

